# Karin Schubert - "Bikini Collagen" (2x)



## Rolli (8 Juli 2010)




----------



## RuhrpottNobby (8 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Q (8 Juli 2010)

die erste ist besonders nett. :thx:


----------



## neman64 (8 Juli 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Collagne von Karin


----------



## hanni 55 (10 Juli 2010)

Karin habe ich schon persönlich bei uns im Frankenland getroffen.Die ist wirklich eine klasse Frau.Ganz natürlich und immer für ein Gespräch bereit.Gruß Hanni 55


----------



## berki (11 Juli 2010)

KARIN IST FÜR MICH DAS LEKKERSTE " NÜRNBERGER WÜRSTCHEN " WAS ES IM DEUTSCHEN 
FERNSEHN GIBT!!!!!!
DAS SIND SUPER SUPER SUPER SEXY COLLAGEN VON KARIN!!!!!!
DANKE!!!!!!
berki


----------

